# hot water in barn?



## Chavez (May 18, 2009)

So I have water in my barn, but not hot water. My mare has lots of white and I would like to keep her from looking like pig pen. What do you guys use? I was thinking of a portable water heater. Anyone have any reviwes on them? Any other ideas? Let me here what you all have in your barn.


----------



## wtwg (Oct 20, 2013)

I wouldn't bathe at all during winter, but I'm in Canada...


----------



## Chavez (May 18, 2009)

I do spot baths during winter. I am talking about during summer , my show season.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

My last barn had an insta-hot. It uses a propane tank (the same sized one you use for a barbecue grill). It worked really well too.

My current barn has a regular water heater.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I've got cold water in the barn, also, but no hot. I bought a little electric kettle that I'm going to use if I need hot (well actually warm water when I'm done) - boil some water and mix it with the cold to get the quantity up.

I also would not wash anything in the winter as it's just too cold.


----------



## wtwg (Oct 20, 2013)

Chavez said:


> I do spot baths during winter. I am talking about during summer , my show season.


I don't use hot water to bathe. Most of the horses are ok with it. Is your water really cold?


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

A standard "compact" electric water heater will do the job and wouldn't be difficult to plumb in - it could be setup with garden hose connections to Tee it off any plumbing fixture, worst case. Many of the smaller ones don't require anything beyond a standard 15A circuit as well (standard wall receptacle) so again, wiring wouldn't be difficult. It could effectively be made freestanding and even sort of plug-in portable if you wanted if you buy one of the smaller sizes.

It all comes down to how professional and/or permanent you want to make it, and how big a tank (how much hot water) you want/need. If you want both of the above and a large tank, then having it plumbed and wired permanently into the barn with appropriate piping would be more work, but a nicer outcome. You will of course have to winterize all that plumbing come the winter months though, which is when the earlier "quick and dirty" method becomes much simpler - just unhook the connections to the tank, gravity drain plumbing and hoses, and you're done.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I wish I had hot water in the barn! Oh well....

OP, is the horse in your avatar the one you are referring to? Really unusual pattern. She looks like she is wearing a white sweater.
We have a mostly white Paint. In winter he is sort of a clay grey. It's a losing battle.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Draw a bucket of water or two when you first arrive at the barn...by the time you are done riding and need it it will be warm enough to not need "heating". Put the buckets in the sun...

A cool bath I would think would be far more refreshing to the horse in summer than a hot one...:think:
_idk..._


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

On demand electric water heater.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

At shows we always used a heater in a bucket. They are not hard to find if you go to State Line or SStack.com.

Nancy


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

goneriding said:


> On demand electric water heater.


Those require a massive amount of amperage. More than what many barns are wired for.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

My horses would be incredibly cranky to have a warm bath in the summer time...they actually come up to me on got days to be drenched in the cold water. Then again I'm in OK, summers are painfully hot and humid and UGHHH. 100 straight days of no rain and 100 degree plus weather...worst...summer..everrrrr lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chavez (May 18, 2009)

Yes that is her in my avatar. She is a weird pattern. I guess I was just looking for a way to take the chill off. I bet the thought of cold water bothers me more than it will her.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

It would only take 30 amps, I don't know what barn wouldn't handle that, a lot have 220 volts 100 amps ran to the barn. Haven't heard of a barn only having 110.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

goneriding said:


> It would only take 30 amps, I don't know what barn wouldn't handle that, a lot have 220 volts 100 amps ran to the barn. Haven't heard of a barn only having 110.


A small tankless water heater requires about 60 amps, but unless you're in an area where the incoming water temperature is high enough, the smaller models won't heat sufficiently - you need a larger more capable unit, and they can easily draw up to 150+ amps. The last electric on demand heater I saw for sale up here required three 60 amp circuits at 220v. 180 amps. Not many barns I know of are wired for 180 amps at 220v.

These ridiculously high power demands are why most tankless systems up here are natural gas.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

PrivatePilot said:


> Those require a massive amount of amperage. More than what many barns are wired for.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Most barns can handle them. The one we had was designed for cabins. Worked great - until one of the boarders fried it.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Different country…It is what I use...


----------

